# Subtitles in black color



## Julio Jr (May 27, 2019)

Hello, I am Brazilian, I apologize for my English, I would like to make an inquiry, with the purpose of solving the problem that I have in my home theater, which is composed of:

- Smart TV Samsung KS7500 55 "premium UHD 4K, Curve, HDR 1000;

- Blu-ray player Ultra HD 4K UBD-M9500;

- Receiver Denon AVR-X2300;

- System 7.1 JBL;

- Apple TV;

- Samsung Blu-ray player;

- Panamax M4300-PM Power Conditioner;

- Sky tuner.

On a recent trip to the United States, I purchased UBD-M9500 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray Player, however, it has been shown with black (length, str, txt, and so on) subtitles, making it impossible to read when playing back movie files USB port.
The problem sometimes becomes intermittent, although it is a film with white captions.
I've tried all the adjustment features, I can not solve it, I would like to have the experience and knowledge of the team.
I should point out that when the same file is played through the USB port of the TV, the subtitles are displayed properly.
Playing the movie through the blu-ray's USB input provides sound reproduction (Atmos, Dolby HD Master and others) through the receiver, as the TV does not have output for this audio signal. Sure to be taken care of, thank you in advance.
Julio


----------

